# [SOLVED] Can't Boot From CD-Rom / Boot Sequence is Correct



## scottastrophik (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello All,

I am trying to reformat my HD and reinstall Windows XP. I have 2 drives (DVD Drives) that I have set to boot before my HD and for some reason it is not reading the disc in either drive, yet on another computer it has no problem booting from the disc.

At this point I am pretty puzzled. I have tried clearing the CMOS and that didn't change anything.

My boot options also gives me a choice that I can manually select which drive to boot from and this is not working either. It lists the drive but it ends up booting from my C drive anyway.

This is my motherboard: ECS P4M800PRO-M 1.0

I can provide any other information you may need.

Any help or suggestions are welcomed.

I thank you in advance for your time.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Can't Boot From CD-Rom / Boot Sequence is Correct*

Hi,
Does the BIOS detect the CD-Roms? 
Are these IDE drives or Sata Drives?
Did you Add these drives yourself?
How are the CD-Rom connected? (One jumpered to Master and attached at the end of the IDE cable and the other jumpered to Slave and attached at the middle of the cable on thier own 80 pin ribbon cable)
What are the specs of your computer.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Can't Boot From CD-Rom / Boot Sequence is Correct*

Hi mate,
do what BCCOMP said and + take out CMOS battery and leave it for 30 seconds [make sure you unplug case power cable]
Take back battery, start PC and go into BIOS...
Now try to set up boot order so DVD drive will be first boot drive and HDD to be second boot sequence...
Hope this will help you mate...


----------



## scottastrophik (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Can't Boot From CD-Rom / Boot Sequence is Correct*



BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> Does the BIOS detect the CD-Roms?
> Are these IDE drives or Sata Drives?
> Did you Add these drives yourself?
> ...



Does the BIOS detect the CD-Roms? 
YES, both drives are listed, Secondary Master and Secondary Slave


Are these IDE drives or Sata Drives?
IDE Drives

Did you Add these drives yourself?
Yes, I added these drives. One was here when I originally installed Windows. The newer one was added as the slave.


How are the CD-Rom connected? (One jumpered to Master and attached at the end of the IDE cable and the other jumpered to Slave and attached at the middle of the cable on thier own 80 pin ribbon cable).
Yes, I pulled them out to verify this. 


What are the specs of your computer.

Here is a link to what I ran through Belarc as far as what my specs are. 
http://www.scottastrophik.com/specs/

Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## scottastrophik (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Can't Boot From CD-Rom / Boot Sequence is Correct*



vladimirb said:


> Hi mate,
> do what BCCOMP said and + take out CMOS battery and leave it for 30 seconds [make sure you unplug case power cable]
> Take back battery, start PC and go into BIOS...
> Now try to set up boot order so DVD drive will be first boot drive and HDD to be second boot sequence...
> Hope this will help you mate...


I tried this and while it looks as thought it starts to access the DVD Drive the monitor says no signal and then it boots from the hard drive. I have even gone as far as to make only the DVD Drives bootable and turned off trying to boot from any other source but it seems to keep going back to my C drive.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Can't Boot From CD-Rom / Boot Sequence is Correct*

Hi mate,
Leave just one drive in PC, remove the other one...
Maybe it is drive conflict...
Let us know what you did...


----------



## scottastrophik (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Can't Boot From CD-Rom / Boot Sequence is Correct*

UPDATE:

It appears it was a mobo problem. I plugged my DVD Drive IDE cable to the first IDE slot on the mobo and it picked it up and was able to boot. 

I guess it was time for an upgrade to move towards sata but I hate those upgrades when you weren't exactly prepared.

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Can't Boot From CD-Rom / Boot Sequence is Correct*

*Hey mate,
I am glad you solve your problem... 
If you ever need help again, visit us ^-^*


----------



## cheekyman (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Can't Boot From CD-Rom / Boot Sequence is Correct*

Hi,ray:
I'm "NEW" here so be gentle :wave:
I'm having almost the same problem except the boot 
sequence is CD Rom then HDD it picks up the CD Rom
but not the HDD! I've been into setup & Bios but it went to
my HDD and showed for a split second then went off. Now it :4-dontkno
won't move on from my CD Rom. I've tried always but to no
avail. I'm desperate to know why on this issue.
(There's no OS in it. I'm trying to put one on)
Regards
Cheekyman
http://www.********* not relevant to thread. read the forum rules about spam


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Boot From CD-Rom / Boot Sequence is Correct*

Id suggest you start your own thread to get more visits.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Can't Boot From CD-Rom / Boot Sequence is Correct*

Hi Scottastrophix,
I am Glad you got the issue resolved. As Vladimirb says give us a shout if you need any additional help.
I will mark this thread as resolved.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

